# Need help removing Quasar OTR Microwave



## Stcrosby (Dec 31, 2009)

1992 Quasar Superwave
Model MQ1000W
I have removed the fan plate underneath. Then I removed 8 screws from underneath. Then 4 side screws and 2 top screws. There are no screws in the top or side cabinets. It looks to me like the unit is all one piece and there is no separate bracket. It also looks as if the unit was screwed in from the back of the wall?? The back opposite side of the wall is the dining room and I would rather not have to rip it apart but I will if have to.
Does anyone have any expeirinece in this?Any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you should be able to find install specs online


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Stcrosby,
I googled it but didn't come with much. Can you post a few pics of the unit. It's unusual for it not to be connected through the cabinet above. Some units have screws behind the front grill where the air recirculates from if it is a non-vented unit. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Stcrosby (Dec 31, 2009)

After a little more digging I was able to find 1 hiden top screw and I was able to get the unit out. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## alkspa (Dec 31, 2012)

*Removing Quasar Microwave*

Just for the future record: I just removed a Quasar model MQSV115H - 1994. First remove top screws from cabinet above MW. Then slide horizontally straight out. There are hidden thin brackets that slide into the MW on the sides that hold it in place.


----------

